# Aliens



## Nixxy (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, a big foot thread, so why not?

I find it highly unlikely in a universe so vast as to be consider immeasurable that we are the only living species.

I'm a huge science geek and love space and what have you, and love to read things by guys like Hawking, etc. 

So what are your thoughts? A general yes or no will suffice, but I'd love to hear why or why you don't believe in extra-terrestrial life?


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 13, 2012)

yes there has to be. We cant have the only life sustaining planet and somehow we only exist.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 13, 2012)

do I believe that in the entire universe there may be other life forms, yes. do I think they travel billions of miles just to leave patterns in our corn fields? no


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 13, 2012)

Whole-heartedly agree.

I just can't for the life of me imagine anyone honestly believing that we are. I mean, so many countless planets, solar systems, galaxies...Dimensions even being a possibility..

It just seems more logical to lean towards yes.

And yes..If there are beings that can travel through space and come to our planet, I hardly see what sort of fascination they have with crop fields.

New B-Movie Alien thriller! Aliens invade and take over earth, establishing Nebraska as their stronghold!


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have this argument with my friend all the time. 
with us not knowing the size of the universe how can we know if there is nothing else out there.
there is definitely something out there


----------



## Creedence (Jul 13, 2012)

Bahhhh, this topic scares the pants off of me. It's not even funny ;P I seriously watched Signs for the 63772627th time last week and it still creeps me out. It's not even a good movie haha. 

That aside, there has to be something out there. The universe is so vast, it's silly to believe we're the only life sustaining planet.


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, to be fair, it is highly likely if you ask me that there are many hostile and friendly things out there. It'd be improbable for the rest of the universe to contain only hostile or only friendly beings.


Let's just hope we don't run across the mean ones.

I'd much prefer ET over Independence Day.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 13, 2012)

Well if you think of the human race for example. If we find something new we destroy it lol or capture it, or steal it for study. but in doing so we dont think we are being evil. what if the aliens are teh same they find us and say lets harvest the earth lol


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 13, 2012)

History shows us the more technologically advanced being or race conquers the lesser. Unfortunately, if something has the means to travel all this way to our planet, it does not bode well for us if they have ill intent.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 13, 2012)

Or we will do something to upset them. Just to satisfy our need for war


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 13, 2012)

Unfortunately, that'd be another great possibility. 

One has to wonder though, just what they would look like. 

What if we can't even see them with our eyes?

What if they are ethereal?

So many questions, yet so few answers.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 13, 2012)

A part of me wants there to be aliens and a part of me doesnt. I dont want some alien race coming in and totally taking over our world. But I think it would be very cool if there were other races living on other planets.


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 13, 2012)

Ah, the optimism that the civilizations that we know are infinite. Such kept the Roman Empire alive for quite some time, but everything comes to an end.

Something I have to assume though, is if they have the ability to come here...they'd already be more technologically advanced, no doubt..What exactly would they want with Earth? 

Also, think of this...there is a possibility, that somewhere, deep off in space, other beings, possibly similar to us, are also inquiring on this very question..they also look up at the sky and wonder, what else is out there.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 13, 2012)

Our oil minerals water anything trees. maybe they have used up all of those things on there planet need ours. Im sure we would take it from them if we could. well not me but you know what i mean


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 13, 2012)

A possibility brought up by Hawking once, was that human beings have traveled (Or similar species) from planet to planet, exhausting all the natural resources, and eventually burning out the unique atmosphere on each planet, before either dying out or moving to another planet. 

That'd explain the planets surrounding us being so desolate.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes, life is out there, but it may be very different than life on earth. Will we recognize it as life? 

How do we define "life" - i.e. - does life need to breath oxygen? Does life need to be made up of carbon? Does it need to be sentient? Does it need intelligence? Does it need a life cycle? Stars, for example, have a life cycle. They are born, they grow, they deteriorate, and then they die. Are they living? Why not?


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 13, 2012)

I like Calvin's (Calvin & Hobbes) answer best:

"Sometimes I think the surest sign that intelligent life exists elsewhere in the universe is that none of it has tried to contact us."


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 13, 2012)

*Great thread, YES!*


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 13, 2012)

Well im a future astrophysicist so i should know somewhat, so let me explain my thoughts on aliens hah, so we live in a galaxy, this galaxy contains billions of stars, and there are as many galaxies as there are stars in our galaxy and there are more planets than there are stars so think about it, what are the chances of another star having a planet at the right distance like ours that harbors life? Theyre pretty high right, but what are our chances of ever meeting finding ET life? Not good lol, what i am sure of is, there is ET organisms and microbes in outer space but advanced life is rare, because it takes a long time to become advanced lol and im theyre so far that by the time our radio signals reach them we will not be here anymore


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't know but if they do exist wouldn't they be about as advanced as we are?


----------



## alben909 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes there are aliens!!!!! And they hop the border and come from Mexico  

Literally


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 13, 2012)

Love all of these answers guys. 

Also, 15 yes, 0 No!

Seems clear on TFO's stance!


----------



## austinSOLO (Jul 13, 2012)

well im not really i nerd or a geek but i love space. and there are BILLIONS of planets, how can we bo the only one that can have life?

HA.HA. SO FUNNY


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 13, 2012)

Exactly. 

And who's to say, that at one point in time, maybe millions of years ago even, that the other planets in our solar system had life on them? 

Sure they are either too far or too close to the sun to be habitable now, but what if, just like earth, they had an atmosphere that was customarily suited for them to make them inhabitable? 

Sure, there's bound to be tons of planets that never had anything on them, but there's tons more that have.


----------



## austinSOLO (Jul 13, 2012)

it would be cool to know for sure, but it even if we knew, we wouldnt be able to communicate or travel to there planet because it would have to be FAR away. unless there in alien craft that can go hypersonic (think thats what its called ) and enter our planet


----------



## dmmj (Jul 13, 2012)

I think I was just abducted, a certain part of my body hurts.


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 13, 2012)

In a few million years or a billion, the sun will have grown and earth will be burned and mars will be in the "goldilocks zone" which means habitable zone, it will be able to sustain life, but by then, the sun will be almost out of gas literally, but we might not even be around by then judging by how were always in wars and such, but hey its possible for deep space travel maybe, sadly i wont be alive for that haha, but yea we probably wont meet any intelligent life anytime soon


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nixxy said:


> Love all of these answers guys.
> 
> Also, 15 yes, 0 No!
> 
> Seems clear on TFO's stance!



Science Fiction fan eh? You like "Falling Skies"?


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 14, 2012)

17-0.

And I haven't heard of it, but I'll be sure to google that.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't mind aliens coming here as long as they become citizens, pay their taxes and... 

...oh, you mean the _other_ aliens! Yeah, whatever, them too.


----------



## AustinASU (Jul 14, 2012)

Maybe even some alien species that looks like the teenage mutant ninja turtles


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 14, 2012)

tyguy35 said:


> Our oil minerals water anything trees. maybe they have used up all of those things on there planet need ours. Im sure we would take it from them if we could. well not me but you know what i mean



What if the invaders represent a huge fast food company ...and we're the next Big Taste Sensation?





One of THE funniest/grossest movies ever made on this theme!



Kerryann said:


> I don't know but if they do exist wouldn't they be about as advanced as we are?



Maybe as far advanced, compared to us, as the flea is to the human...


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2012)

I can't prove there are any, and I can't prove there aren't any. It does seem likely to me that somewhere on some distant planet that there is some other form of "life", but maybe not. It is possible that WE are the most "advanced" life form in the universe. Scary, but true.


----------



## terryo (Jul 14, 2012)

They walk among us ....even now. What about the Prehistoric UFO and ET images found in remote cave in India? We still haven't figured out how they made the Pyramids. I believe in a supreme being, but I also believe in scientific fact, and in this day and age, we still haven't found answers to so many questions. Why? Oh yes....walk in the streets of Manhattan.....they can't all be human.


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah Terry, but we are talking about aliens, not ZOMBIES!


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 14, 2012)

Theirs life everywhere, maybe we are all part of a huge organism haha like the blood cells are in our blood stream! Haha


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow, 22-0! Amazing.


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/10-signs-of-alien-life/ufctg7ch interesting.


----------

